# NE College (NH) Campus Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Safety Officer
Institution:
*New England College*

Location:
Henniker, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/06/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

*Position Purpose*

This position provides for the safety and well being of students, faculty, staff and property through enforcement of college policies and procedures. This is a multi-shift department that includes first, second, or third shift schedules to facilitate 24/7 coverage.

*Essential Duties Summary*


Perform routine patrols of on-campus buildings and the near off-campus areas;
Respond to routine (e.g., safety escorts and transports, building let-ins, vehicle jumpstarts) and emergency (e.g., medical matters, fire alarms) calls for assistance;
Conduct investigations and document violations of college policy and other events by producing written incident reports;
Lock and unlock campus buildings and offices (as necessary);
Enforce parking policies through issuance of parking tickets and towing of autos when necessary;
Handle routine and emergency traffic;
Assist in the college's snow removal process by helping coordinate vehicular evacuations of lots designated for snow removal;
Work closely with members of the local police and fire departments on matters of mutual concern relating to the safety of the campus community.
*Required Qualifications*


High school diploma or GED;
Strong interpersonal and communication skills;
Ability to maintain confidential information, exercise sound judgement and work independently, and multitask in often time stressful situations;
Availability and willingness to work a wide variety of shifts, including late night/early morning and weekend hours;
Valid driver's license with favorable driving record;
Proficient in MS Office products (Word, PowerPoint, Excel, Outlook).
*Preferred Qualifications*


Security experience
Working knowledge of computer- aided dispatch and records management programs
*Posting Number:* S00134P

*Open Until Filled:* Yes

*Application Information*
Contact:
New England College

Online App. Form:
https://nec.peopleadmin.com/postings/1310


----------

